# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhen bojkotuar edhe më tutje produktet serbe?

## ARIANI_TB

A duhen bojkotuar edhe më tutje produktet serbe?

----------


## Bamba

Gjithmone!!!

----------


## Ziti

edhe sikur serbia ta njohin pavaresine ju nuk keni pse beni tregti me kete shtet. favorizoni shqiperine, gjermanine, turqine, kinen

----------


## loneeagle

Hell to the yeah

----------


## Gameness

cfar pytje...

normal qe po!

----------


## figaro

Votova per po, por per hir te 150'000 shqiptareve nga Kosova Lindore, Kosova nuk duhet t'ua nderpres te vetmen lidhje qe kan me shqiptaret ne pergjithesi, e t'i orientojn drejt serbis.

----------


## Djal Dimali

o figaro na serbia vetem vijn mallra dhe shkojn lek
nuk esht se con kosova mallra dhe kthen lek shqipetaret e lugines nuk jan ndonje forc shitese ne kosov per mendimin tim ata bisneset le ti hapin ne kosov dmth bisnesi le te rregjistrohet nen administraten e prishtines atje do gjejn dhe nje treg me te gjer

----------


## Antiproanti

> A duhen bojkotuar edhe më tutje produktet serbe?


Bojkoti nuk eshte ne mase te duhur i realizueshem.
Shteti i Kosoves, prodhuesit e Kosoves dhe te regjionit bartin ne mase te madhe fajin, jo vetem Serbia. Nese Kosova dhe shtetet e regjionit nuk jane ne gjendje ti bejne konkurence Serbise, atehere cdo bojkot heret a vone do te deshtonte.
Nuk eshte fajtore Serbia, nese p.sh. konsumatori i Kosoves nuk ka besimin e duhur ne kualititin e produktit kosovar apo te regjionit, i cili njekohesisht shitet me cmim te njejte apo me shtrenjte.

Pershendetje

----------


## halla mine

*Duaje tënden  Prodhim i vendit*

*Sot Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! mbajti konferencë për media, me çrast gazetarët u njoftuan me lansimin e fushatës Duaje Tënden, me qëllim të mbrojtjes dhe promovimit të prodhimeve vendore. Konferenca u mbajt në bashkëpunim me njërin nga prodhuesit më të mëdhenj vendorë, kompaninë ASK TRADE nga Livoçi i Gjilanit, në lokalet e kësaj të fundit.* 

Duke parë se Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës nuk po ndërmerr asgjë për ta promovuar biznesin e vendit dhe si rrjedhojë zhvillimin ekonomik, fushata Duaje tënden është nismë e Lëvizjes VETËVENDOSJE! , për ti nxitur qytetarët të konsumojnë prodhime të vendit, meqë kjo ndikon direkt në zhvillimin ekonomik, rritjen e vendeve të punës dhe mirëqenien sociale të qytetarëve. 

Kosova që nga viti 2000 ka importuar nga Serbia mesatarisht afër 300 milionë euro në vit, pra për 11 vjet kemi eksportuar më shumë se 3 miliardë euro të parave tona, të cilat kanë shkuar drejtpërdrejt në financimin e ekonomisë së shtetit të Serbisë dhe rrjedhimisht edhe në financimin e buxhetit të Qeverisë së Serbisë dhe strukturave paralele serbe të cilat tash e 12 vite cënojnë integritetin territorial të vendit tonë. 

Këto 40 ditët e fundit kanë qenë ditët më të mira për ekonominë e kosovës dhe prodhuesin vendor. Prodhuesit tonë për pak më shumë se një muaj kanë ngritur dhe përmirësuar kapacitetet teknologjike dhe prodhuese, si dhe ngritje të punësimit në këto kompani. Pra, prodhuesit vendorë na e kanë treguar të gjithëve troç se Kosova ka mundësi, ka kapacitete, ka aftësi dhe dijeni për tu zhvilluar, por çfarë mungon është vullneti politik, koncepti zhvillimor dhe konsistencë e politikave qeverisëse. 

Synimi i kësaj fushate është ta vetëdijësojë konsumatorin se në Kosovë ka shumë prodhime të vendit, me cilësi të lartë, të cilat mund ti zëvendësojnë ato të huajat, posaçërisht ato serbe, në një moment kur prodhimet nga Serbia, me heqjen e masave të reciprocitetit, të përkrahura nga qeveria e tyre, pasnesër priten të rikthehen fuqishëm në tregun e Kosovës. 

Këtë do ta bëjmë përmes kësaj shenje identifikuese, që thotë *Duaje tënden  Prodhim i vendit e cila do të vendoset nëpër prodhime të vendit, për ti veçuar ato nga prodhimet tjera në treg.* Ne kemi prodhuar qindra mijëra letra ngjitëse, të cilat aktivistët tonë do ti vendosin në prodhimet e vendit nëpër dyqane dhe pika tjera të shitjes. 

Prandaj, *i ftojmë të gjithë prodhuesit e vendit, që ta vendosin këtë shenjë identifikuese edhe në dizajnet e ambalazheve te tyre, për ta ndihmuar shitjen e prodhimeve të tyre.* Ne madje jemi të gatshëm tu ndihmojmë të gjithëve për ta inkorporuar këtë shenjë në dizajnet e prodhimeve vendore. 


Më shumë informata për këtë fushatë mund të gjeni në ëebsite-in www.duaje.com, ose nëwww.facebook.com/duaje.

----------


## Nete

Sa filluan bojkotimet,serbia filloi te ule koken pak!

Po ku ju besohet ketyre tradhetareve tane,ndegjova se prap do te lejohet malli i tyre.. :xx:

----------

